# What age do toys stop growing?



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I think Zoe stopped in height around 6 months.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy grew fast for 6 months or so, then more slowly until she was around 9-10 months. I have heard of toy dog lines that have a late growth spurt though, so some may continue to grow for longer. Neutering/spaying before the growth plates close could affect growth rate too.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I'd say Pippin was about 8 - 10 months too, but give her a hair cut and she shrank and I wasn't too good about actually measuring her!


----------

